# I had so much fun today for NMR!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I got to do a "two-fer" transport today for Northcentral Maltese Rescue! I picked up Cheryl and Austin just south of the Wisconsin border and drove them a couple of hours south to Joliet. 

Another volunteer picked up this little lady, Cheryl, from me in Joliet and delivered her to her foster mom in Michigan:









And this little gentleman, Austen, was waiting patiently to meet his fur-ever family. This was the most fun of all - handing him to his new daddy!!!!









Oh, what a wonderful morning!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, I thought you meant people at first...they are adorable, you must still feel like you're on cloud nine!! somewhere out there, the new mom and new dad are too. Good job !


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, he is PRECIOUS!!! But don't you mean you did a "two-fur"? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How sweet both are, I would want to keep them. Thank you for helping them get to there forever and foster homes:wub:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

They are gorgeous pups. I'm glad they are going to places where they will be taken care of. Austen is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful pup he is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Was Austen on Petfinder? I think I saw him. He is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was wondering if that was the Austen on NCMR's page. I remember telling the person who logged in as Stan in Michigan who was looking for a dog to check out Austen. I'm assuming that's not who adopted him but who knows, maybe it is. What a joy to transport both of those little angels. I really would like to do transport here since I can't foster. No wonder you were on :cloud9:. Talk about a good deed. :chili::chili: I hope Cheryl gets adopted soon. She's a cutie patootie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It was the Austen on NMRs web page and he was probably on Petfinder. He is a beautiful baby! His new family lives near Indianapolis so it's not Stan from MI.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful thing to be a part of! They are both adorable!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- how wonderful that you were able to help with this. It's so inspiring. 

Gosh, but I love little Austin -- so glad that he's found his furever home. And Cheryl looks like a lost little angel. I'm so glad that they've found a good foster home for her.

It is always so important to help with the precious rescues.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What a wonderful rewarding day for you - bless you for helping all of these babies.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You deserve to feel great today Maggie! Kudos to you for transporting. Isn't it amazing how people can work together to bring happiness to so many pups and new families! Wouldn't it be great if it wasn't necessary!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh!! Getting teary eyed reading this! Such a wonderful thing to do Maggie. What beautiful little angels!


----------

